# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  बढ़े हुए थायराइड के बारे में ये पांच महत्वपूर्ण जानने योग्य बाते

## Apurv Sharma

थायराइड ग्रंथि कार्टिलेज से ठीक नीचे होती है। इसका काम मेटाबॉलिज्म को नियंत्रित करने के लिए हार्मोन बनाना है जो शरीर की सभी कोशिकाओं को नियंत्रित करता है। जब इस ग्रंथि में कोई गड़बड़ी होती है तो इसमें से बहुत अधिक मात्रा में या कुछ कम मात्रा में हार्मोन्स निकलने लगते हैं, जिसकी वजह से थायरॉइड की समस्या शुरू होती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*ये है ,थायराइड के बारे में पांच बातें*
1. बहुत से छोटे-छोटे बदलाव आपके शरीर में होते हैं जिन पर वैसे तो ध्यान नहीं जाता है । लेकिन जब डॉक्टर इन लक्षणों के आधार पर थायराइड की बीमारी बताता है तो होश उड़ जाते हैं। थायराड के कारण शारीरिक व मानसिक विकास का धीमा पड़ सकता है। 12 से 14 साल के बच्चे की शारीरिक वृद्धि रुक जाती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

2. थायरॉइड हार्मोन्स ज्यादा बनने लगता है। धड़कन की गति धीमी पड़ जाती है। जोड़ों में पानी आ जाता है जिससे दर्द होता है और चलने में भी दिक्कत होती है। शरीर में सूजन भी आ जाती है। दूसरों की अपेक्षा अधिक ठंड लगती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

3. गर्दन में गांठ, गर्दन के निचले हिस्से में दर्द। बोलने में दिक्कत, सांस लेने व बोलने में दिक्कत जैसी कठिनाइयां। बालों का ज्यादा झड़ना और शरीर में दर्द होना।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

4. भूख पर कंट्रोल नहीं और नींद गायब। कार्यक्षमता कम हो जाती है। मेटाबॉलिक रेट कम हो जाता है। डिप्रेशन महसूस होना। वह बात-बात में भावुक हो उठना, कमजोरी, काम में अरुचि, थकान महसूस होना। बालों का झड़ना और पतला होना, चेहरा सूजा हुआ लगना, रूखी आवाज, बहुत धीरे-धीरे और वक्त लगाकर बात करना।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

5. महिलाओं को ऐसे में पसीना अधिक आता है। उनके प्रजनन क्षमता पर प्रभाव पड़ता है। मासिक धर्म के दौरान अधिक खून जाता है। खून के थक्के अधिक आते हैं। मासिक चक्र नियमित नहीं रहता है। भूख अच्छी लगती है, महिला खूब खाती है, लेकिन मोटापे की शिकार नहीं होती। थोड़े-थोड़े दिनों के अंतराल में दस्त भी आते हैं। ऐसे लक्षण सामने आते हैं जैसे मरीज डरा हुआ है |||

----------

